

Show HN: Angry Birds + Your Tweets * Infographic = TweetSheet - whather
http://vizify.com/tweetsheet

======
jeffcs
I'm one of the devs behind this. We'd love your feedback on this. Anything
else you're dying to know about your twitter stream?

regards, Jeff

------
willpower101
The wordle seems to be loading weird stuff that's not related. Other than that
this is awesome and I'm sharing with everyone!

------
aaronbrethorst
I like the visualization, _love_ the unexpected little game. Very
entertaining. Best of luck!

------
miles_matthias
This is pretty sweet - nice work! I love slinging the bird into the graph!
Also love the little note about needing to seek professional help if only a
few month's worth of data shows up. Way to give it personality!

------
jprobert
I'm intrigued but how is this using my information to present me with an
infographic? A sample would be great but I didn't see one (could be me). I'm
reluctant to sign up with the limited info.

~~~
nerdmonkey
It analyzes all of your tweets to find the content that your audience most
engaged with by retweeting or replying, show the geographic location of those
followers, and shows your most retweeted posts. In addition, it shows a bar
chart of your tweet frequency with an awesome easter egg (click on the bird).

The Twitter auth only requires read access to your tweets, so you don't have
to worry about it automatically tweeting for you. Give it a try.

------
willaku
bird game rocks team Vizify. Do u have a score board to compare best of tweet?

~~~
nerdmonkey
Twitter is the scoreboard! Do a search for #tweetsheet to see high scores.

------
neepers
I'm pleased that only one of my most popular tweets involve kittens.

------
toast76
Bird game seems to be a little broken....

